# Has anyone made a Moscato D'ASti



## gotplz2 (Nov 10, 2008)

I tried this last weekend and liked it. I've made basic wines before and would like to try making this. It seemed to be like a sparking wine but it wasn't in a champagne bottle. Has anyone made this? If so can you tell me how.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 10, 2008)

OK according to a couple of quick searches it is sweet, low alcohol, lightly carbonated, has a musky smell, and a gentle acidic tang.

Sweet - ferment to dry, stabilize (sulphite & sorbate), sweeten

Low alcohol - grape juice, water, not much (if any) sugar. Pick a %age and use your hydrometer to get it

Lightly carbonated - after fermentation is started, stir as little as humanly possible (ie do not degas this wine), and hope that enough carbonation is present

Musky flavour, acidic tang - hopefully someone else has a suggestion

Steve


----------



## gotplz2 (Nov 13, 2008)

cpfan said:


> OK according to a couple of quick searches it is sweet, low alcohol, lightly carbonated, has a musky smell, and a gentle acidic tang.
> 
> Sweet - ferment to dry, stabilize (sulphite & sorbate), sweeten
> 
> ...



thanks. I didn't know that not stirring could make something lightly carbonated.


----------



## Dion (Dec 7, 2008)

I love this wine. I don't always like sweet wine but this one works for me.
I have not made this yet, but can only guess that it is similar to champ. or any other bubbly.

I made a semi-sparkling apple wine by simply bottling the wine just before it was completely fermented. Additional sugar can also be added just before bottling. The alcohol content of this wine is not high enough to kill off the yeast, so there is some fermentation happening in the bottle, this is where your sparkle comes from, as well and the sweetness.

The problem that I have had is that the fermentation that happens in the bottle leaves a small amount of undesirable sediment on the bottom of the bottle. Oh yea, and if there is too much fermentation, a bottle could build up too much pressure and either shoot out the cork, or bust the bottle.


----------



## Racer (Dec 7, 2008)

I havent tried it yet but in the next year or so I am going to make a sparkling wine and intend to use rj spagnols instructions for making it.Read it carefully and you'll find where they tell you when and how to back sweeten the wine even after its carbonated. http://www.rjspagnols.com/resource_view.asp?HandoutID=34


----------

